# Gentoo Installation auf AMD Turion 64 X2

## DerHeld

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein neues Notebook AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 von Acer gekauft und will auf diesem neben Windows Linux Gentoo installieren. In der Gentoo Dokumentation habe ich mir das Handbuch AMD64 ausgesucht. Auf dem ftp- Sever die Minimal-Install CD geladen und gebrannt. Beim Neustart soll ich ein Kernell aussuchen. Ich gebe "gentoo". Der Pc läd und es erscheint ein schwarzer Bildschirm der nicht mehr weg geht.

Meine Frage: Warum läd gentoo die Installation nicht? Habe ich die falsche Architektur gewählt? Mit x86 habe ich es auch ausprobiert. Oder muss ich ein bestimmtes Kernel laden? Ich werde aus den Optionen nicht schlau.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hilfen- und dass es dieses Problem nicht schon vorher gab.

Gruß David

----------

## Max Steel

Versuchs mal mit

```
gentoo noacpi
```

Das selbe verhalten hatte ich an einem Rechner auch.

ACPI ausgeschaltet und es lief.

----------

## DerHeld

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Mit der Option "gentoo acpi=off" läd er die Installation.

Von einem Problem direkt zum Nächsten:

Während des Startvorgangs der Bash- Umgebung teilt mir Gentoo mit:

"No Network device auto detected."

Wenn ich "ifconfig eth0" eingebe zeigt er mir folgendes an:

eth0

Link encap: UNSPEC HWaddr 00-01-E4-07-24-60-74-1C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

RX packets: 0 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

TX packets: 0 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0

collisions: 0 txqueuelen: 1000

RX bytes () TX bytes ()

"ifconfig lo" gibt an:

lo

Link encap: Local Loopback

inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU: 16436 Metric: 1

RX packets: 16 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

TX packets: 16 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0

collisions: 0 txqueuelen: 0

Mit "net-setup" habe ich versucht die Netzwerkkarte manuell zu konfigurieren. Gateway, Netmask, usw.

Ohne Erfolg. Habe keine Verbindung zum Router.

In meinem Notebook ist folgende Netzwerkkarte: Marvel Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Nach Internetrecherche habe ich mit "modprobe sky2" einen Netzwerktreiber geladen. Dieser scheint aber nicht der richtige zu sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruß David

----------

## dertobi123

eth0 sieht verdächtig nach Firewire aus, gibts ein eth1?

----------

## DerHeld

Es gibt kein eth1. Hab es eben nachgeschaut.

Übrigens wird die Wireless Karte im Notebook nicht erkannt ("iwconfig" findet nichts). Dies ist eine "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN"

Habe auf der anderen Partition Windows Vista laufen. Wenn ihr Systeminformationen braucht, fragt mich einfach. Hab das Tool SIW am laufen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *DerHeld wrote:*   

> Es gibt kein eth1. Hab es eben nachgeschaut.

 

ifconfig -a findet auch nichts? Welche Karte/Chip isses denn (lspci!)?

----------

## DerHeld

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *DerHeld wrote:*   Es gibt kein eth1. Hab es eben nachgeschaut. 
> 
> ifconfig -a findet auch nichts? Welche Karte/Chip isses denn (lspci!)?

 

"ifconfig -a" findet wie bereits beschrieben eth0 und lo.

"lspci" gibt folgendes an:

"Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7910

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7912

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7914

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7915

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7916

IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB

SMBUS: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus

IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 ....

Ethernet controller: Marvel Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 436b (rev 15)

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini- PCI Card (rev 01)

FireWire (IEEE 1394): 02 Micro, Inc Firewire (IEEE 1394)

----------

## disi

Also ich hatte aehnliche Probleme und habe deshalb mit der Ubuntu CD gebootet. Dort hatte ich dann Netzwerk und bin dann mit der normalen Gentoo Installation fortgefahren. Einziges Problem war der Befehl tar xvjpf <stage> das packt das Ubuntu System nicht, weil kein gzip installiert ist.

Du koenntest...

1. Ubuntu booten und Partitionen erstellen

2. Filesystem erstellen auf den Partitionen

3. Partition mounten und stage runterladen (darauf speichern)

4. alles unmounten und rebooten mit Gentoo CD

5. Partition mounten und stage entpacken

6. rebooten mit Ubuntu CD

7. alles mounten und mit der Installation fortfahren

8. nach dem chroot hast du Gzip und alles was du brauchst

//edit: spaeter musst du dir dann natuerlich einen Kernel mit Unterstuetzung fuer deine Hardware (Netzwerkkarte) basteln bevor du den Neustart machst.

----------

## DerHeld

 *disi wrote:*   

> Also ich hatte aehnliche Probleme und habe deshalb mit der Ubuntu CD gebootet. Dort hatte ich dann Netzwerk und bin dann mit der normalen Gentoo Installation fortgefahren. Einziges Problem war der Befehl tar xvjpf <stage> das packt das Ubuntu System nicht, weil kein gzip installiert ist.
> 
> Du koenntest...
> 
> 1. Ubuntu booten und Partitionen erstellen
> ...

 

puh, dass hört sich mal ziemlich kompliziert an. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich das hinkriege. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mal ausprobiert Gentoo zu installiern auf dem alten Rechner, da ging das Netzwerk ohne Probleme. Finds ziemlich ätzend, dass das jetzt so ein häckmäck macht.

Hab mir die Suse linux minimal CD runtergeladen. Da habe ich das gleiche Problem. Wenn ich die Installation starte, fragt der mich vorüber ich es runterladen soll usw. wenn ich dann weiter gehen will, sagt der mir, er habe das Modul nicht geladen. Ich gehe also zurück nach Module, da auf Netzwerkkarten und finde das sky2 Modul, dass ich lade. Zurück zur installation bekomme ich die gleiche Meldung wegen kein Modul geladen.

Hab keine Ahnung. War auf der Marvel Internetseite und habe da nach Treibern für Linux gesucht. Hab mir zwei Treiber heruntergeladen. Der eine hat eine .out Endung. Könnte ich damit etwas anfangen?

Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass Linux weniger Probleme mit der Hardware hätte.

Woran liegt denn dass Problem? Dass meine Hardware nicht unterstützt wird?!

----------

## disi

Du kannst auch der Anleitung fuer eine Netzwerklose Installation folgen...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1

Im Prinzip unterscheidet er sich nicht weit vom anderen, nur dass du die Distfiles von einer CD bekommst und nicht aus dem Internet.

Module kompilieren mit einer Boot CD habe ich auch mal versucht und bin gescheitert, meine Idee war damals folgende:

System erstellen auf den Partitionen mit einer Stage3 vom USB stick

chroot ins Gentoo

Kernel Sourcen vom USB stick

Dann den Kernel kompilieren und modul mit lsmod laden

Ich hatte dabei immer Kompilierungsfehler...

----------

## DerHeld

 *disi wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch der Anleitung fuer eine Netzwerklose Installation folgen...
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1
> 
> Im Prinzip unterscheidet er sich nicht weit vom anderen, nur dass du die Distfiles von einer CD bekommst und nicht aus dem Internet.
> ...

 

hm wenn ich also eine Netzwerklose Installation durchführe... Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn Gentoo fertig installiert ist, werde ich dann auf das Netzwerk zugreifen können? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich mir die Installation von vorneherein sparen, weil ich das Netzwerk schon brauche... Aber keine Ahnung... das müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren... ich verstehe das Problem gar nicht so richtig

----------

## Louisdor

Hast Du auch mal die Module skge oder sk98lin versucht, für die Netzwerkkarte?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## DerHeld

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Hast Du auch mal die Module skge oder sk98lin versucht, für die Netzwerkkarte?
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

Ja. Und viele weitere.

Wie gehe ich eigentlich vor?

Ist der Treiber mit z.B. "modprobe sky2" geladen? Danach habe ich "ifconfig -a" eingegeben. Die Anzeige von "lo" und "eth0" waren immer gleich. "netsetup eth0" hat hat nichts gebracht. Vielleicht habe ich ja einen Schritt vergessen?!

----------

## disi

also am einfachsten von der Gentoo CD:

```
/etc/net.eth0 start bzw. restart
```

----------

## DerHeld

 *disi wrote:*   

> also am einfachsten von der Gentoo CD:
> 
> ```
> /etc/net.eth0 start bzw. restart
> ```
> ...

 

Welchen befehl muss ich denn genau eingeben?

----------

## Max Steel

 *DerHeld wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   also am einfachsten von der Gentoo CD:
> 
> ```
> /etc/net.eth0 start bzw. restart
> ```
> ...

 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## DerHeld

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

*starting eth0

+ you are using a deprecated configuration sytax for eth0

+ you are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

*bringing up eth0

*  dhcp

*    Running dhcpcd ..

Error, dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

----------

## Max Steel

 *DerHeld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ```
> ...

 

Was sagt denn ein cat /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## dertobi123

 *disi wrote:*   

> also am einfachsten von der Gentoo CD:
> 
> ```
> /etc/net.eth0 start bzw. restart
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist absoluter Bullshit wenn das Netzwerkdevice nicht erkannt wird (und somit vom Kernel genutzt werden kann) und eth0 gleichzeitig noch ein Firewire-Device ist ...

@DerHeld:

Andere CDs ausser Gentoo probiert? z.B. aktuelle Knoppix? Wenns 32-bit auch tut (damit liesse sich dann wenigstens mal schauen, ob die LAN-Karte mit 2.6.22 funktioniert): http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

----------

## DerHeld

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *DerHeld wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ```
> ...

 

iface_eth0="dhcp"

----------

## Max Steel

 *DerHeld wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*    *DerHeld wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ```
> ...

 

So nach der neuesten Example muss da stehen:

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )
```

Aber das nur nebenbei, das is nich dein Fehler.

hast du mal versucht eine feste IP zu geben?

----------

## c_m

 *Quote:*   

> Error, dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## DerHeld

Habe bis jetzt nur die aktuelle Version von Suse ausprobiert. Da hatte ich auch das Problem mir dem Netzwerk. Habe zwar "sky2" geladen, aber die Installation ging trotzdem nicht weiter.

Bei der netzwerklosen Installation kann der X-Server nicht geladen werden. Hab aber schon Foren für das Problem gefunden...

Knoppix habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werde dies aber erst ab Montag machen können - schreibe nämlich Montag ne Anatomieklausur und müsste mal dafür lernen. Auch wenn das Linuxproblem mehr Aufmerksamkeit an sich reißt  :Smile: ...

Was ist denn nun das Problem? Die Netzwerkkarte wird nicht erkannt? Was bedeutet denn, dass eth0 Firewire sein soll. Oder kann es vielleicht an dem PCI- Treiber liegen, dass der nicht der richtige ist?!

unter lspci steht ja

```
PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7914
```

Aber erkennt der nicht doch die Netzwerkkarten?

```
Ethernet controller: Marvel Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 436b (rev 15) 

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini- PCI Card (rev 01)
```

Viele Grüße David

----------

## firefly

 *DerHeld wrote:*   

> Habe bis jetzt nur die aktuelle Version von Suse ausprobiert. Da hatte ich auch das Problem mir dem Netzwerk. Habe zwar "sky2" geladen, aber die Installation ging trotzdem nicht weiter.
> 
> Bei der netzwerklosen Installation kann der X-Server nicht geladen werden. Hab aber schon Foren für das Problem gefunden...
> 
> Knoppix habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werde dies aber erst ab Montag machen können - schreibe nämlich Montag ne Anatomieklausur und müsste mal dafür lernen. Auch wenn das Linuxproblem mehr Aufmerksamkeit an sich reißt ...
> ...

 

der sky2 treiber ist der richtige für diese  Netzwerkkarte.

welcher kernel verwendet die Installations-CD, welche du verwendest? 

Denn der support für den 88E8071 wurde in 2.6.21.2 deaktiviert siehe http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/5/21/402.

Erst in 2.6.23-rc2 wird dieser chip unterstütz.

----------

## DerHeld

Ich habe die aktuelle Minimal-CD runtegeladen 2007.0 Kernelversion: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

Habe eben die Installation mit TING ausprobiert. Beim Start der Bash zeigt er mir  an:

```
Network device eth0 detected, DHCP broadcasting for ip...
```

Jedoch taucht dann mehrmals:

```
bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)
```

Ein "ifconfig-a" zeigt die selben Werte an, die ich bereits gepostet habe.

Ein "iwconfig" gibt an: 

```
*lo: no wireless extensions

Warning: Driver for device eth0 has been compiles with version 22 of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20. Some things may be broken...

*eth0

IEEE 802.11 b/g ESSID: "" Nickname "Broadcom 4311"

Mode: Managed Acces Point: Invalid

RTS thr: off tragment: off

Encrypting key: off

Link Qualitiy 0/100 Irgnal level = -256 dBm Noise level = -256 dBm

Rx invalid nwid: 0 Rx invalid crypt: 0 Rx invalid frag: 0

Tx excessive retries: 0 Invalid misc: 0 Missed beacon: 0
```

"ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org" findet logischer Weise keinen Host.

Ein "net-setup eth0" mit einmal Typ "wired" und einmal "wireless" führt zu:

```
bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)
```

Wie am Anfang.

Ein "lspci" zeigt an:

```
PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
```

----------

## manuels

Du kannst dir mit http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ die benötigte Datei aus dem Windows-Treiber herausschneiden und nach /lib/firmware packen.

Dann sollte es laufen.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

